# mysql fehler 1064



## OdeX (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
für eine übung im Fach datenbanken soll ich eine anfrage machen
die lösung solte eigentlich so richtig sein :

SELECT name
FROM Firma
WHERE FNR = ( SELECT hersteller
                          FROM Artikel
                          WHERE herst_ort = ( SELECT f.sitz
                                                          FROM Firma f, Abteilung a
                                                          WHERE a.leiter = "Chicky Micky" AND a.FNR = f.FNR ) 
                          GROUP BY hersteller ) 

also theoretisch sehe ich da keinen fehler drinne oder unterstützt meine datenbank dieses bloß nicht? habe eine MySQL Datenbank 4.0.21 aus dem lampp Packet von apachefriends
ich hoffe auf hilfe


----------



## kle-ben (27. Oktober 2004)

Wäre hilfreich wenn die Fehlermeldung posten könntest.
Fehler 1064 sagt nicht viel aus.;-)
Probiers vorher aber noch mal mit nem ; am ende der Zeile


----------



## OdeX (27. Oktober 2004)

als Fehlermeldung wird ausgegeben:

#1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax. Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'select hersteller 
from artikel
where herst_ort =(select f.si 
auch mit dem ; geht die Abfrage nicht


----------



## kle-ben (27. Oktober 2004)

hmpf, sry das übersteigt schon wieder meinen Horrizont


----------



## redlama (27. Oktober 2004)

Das sieht ganz danach aus, als ob ihm das select Statement in der Where Klausel nicht gefällt.
Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob da so geht.
Auf jeden Fall wird das Dein Problem sein.

redlama


----------



## OdeX (27. Oktober 2004)

also einzeln die select abfragen funktionieren und geben auch das richtige ergebnis aus aber alle zusammen als geschachtelte Abfrage kommt halt der fehler deswegen frage ich mich ja auch grade ob MySQL 4.0.21 diese form der Abfrage nicht kann.


----------



## redlama (27. Oktober 2004)

Ah, musst Du nicht im 3. select Statement "FROM Firma AS f, Abteilung As a" machen?
Könnte auch der Fehler sein.

redlama


----------



## OdeX (27. Oktober 2004)

nein auch so:
FROM Firma AS f, Abteilung AS a
läuft es nicht


----------



## redlama (27. Oktober 2004)

Dann gehe ich ganz stark davon aus, dass es am select in der where Klausel liegt.

redlama


----------



## OdeX (27. Oktober 2004)

also im labor haben wir DB2 als Datenbank und da funktionieren diese Anweisungen mit einer select abfrage in der where bedingung als kann mysql dieses nicht?


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

Das weiß ich nicht, bisher habe ich meine Statements, trotz Abfrage in mehreren Tabellen, immer ohne ein select im select hinbekommen.
Aber kannst ja mal  n, vielleicht findest Du da was.

redlama


----------



## OdeX (28. Oktober 2004)

ja ist mir eigentlich auch lieber aber unser prof will aber von uns eine abfrage mit select in der select anweisung


----------



## andmai (8. November 2004)

Hallo,


mysql kann keine Unterabfragen. Daher kommt die Fehlermeldung.

Viele Grüße,

André


----------



## OdeX (8. November 2004)

hat denn jemand ahnung von db2 unter linux? an der Hochchschule verwenden wir db2 aber auf einem winzigweich server. und prof weiß nix obs db2 für linux überhaupt gibt. db2 hab ich gefunden für linux aber nicht wo ich das runterladen kann (nur zum kaufen?)


----------



## andmai (9. November 2004)

Hallo,

DB2 ist ein kommerzielles DB-Produkt. M. E. kann man das nicht frei runterladen, sondern nur kaufen. Bei uns an der Uni haben die Tutoren eine Web-Oberfläche zur Verfügung gestellt, mit der man Datenbankabfragen testen kann. Vielleicht gibt's so was bei euch auch. (?)

Viel Erfolg mit DB2,

André


----------



## OdeX (9. November 2004)

nein leider nicht wir müßen dafür zur übung gehen die zum einen zu einer unmenschlichen zeit ist *g* und teilweise zu kurz wenn mann die lösungen für die aufgaben hat schaft mann es in der zeit locker wenn mann bei 2-3 aufgaben was falsch hat dann ist es schon sehr knapp und mann schaft nicht die komplette übung


----------



## domi33 (29. Dezember 2008)

hey leute ich habe gerade nen server erstellt mit apach,*mysql* und alles anderes
und ich aheb da ein proplem mit mysql ich bekomme folgende fehlermedlung:
#1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax near 'NAMES 'utf8' COLLATE 'utf8_general_ci'' at line 1

hier der link zu mysql: klick
bitte um hilfe lg domi33


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ohne das Statement zu kennen, das da fehlgeschlagen ist, wird's wohl schwierig. Und ein Link auf phpMyAdmin auf Deinem Server bringt auch nichts.

LG


----------



## domi33 (29. Dezember 2008)

statament?
ich ahbe als server software xampp


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

die Fehlermeldung wird durch ein fehlerhaftes SQL-Statement verursacht. Und dieses Statement müstest Du uns schon posten, wie sollen wir sonst den Fehler finden?

LG


----------



## domi33 (30. Dezember 2008)

und wo finde ich das


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

woher soll ich das wissen? Ich weiß doch nicht, was Du da gemacht hast, sprich wann/wobei der Fehler auftritt. Wenn ich auf Deinen Link klicke, komme ich nur auf die Anmeldeseite Deines phpMyAdmin, auf der kein Fehler zu sehen ist...

LG


----------



## domi33 (30. Dezember 2008)

also wenn ich mich einlogg kommt dann dieser fehler.
nur dieser fehler
kannster ja mal testen:
daten schik ich dir per pn


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

die gesuchte Abfrage steht direkt über der Fehlermeldung. Für eine 5er MySQL-Version sollte die allerdings in Ordnung sein. War auf dem Rechner vorher schon eine ältere Version installiert?

LG


----------



## domi33 (30. Dezember 2008)

wie meinen?
ich hatte auf dem server schon mysql vorinstalliert.
aba da kam der gleiche fehler.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



domi33 hat gesagt.:


> wie meinen?
> ich hatte auf dem server schon mysql vorinstalliert.



Warum das? XAMPP beinhaltet doch MySQL. Vielleicht deinstallierst Du einfach mal alles und installierst nur XAMPP neu.

Und achte in Deinen Beiträgen bitte auf Deine Rechtschreibung, wie es in unserer Netiquette unter Punkt 15 verlangt wird. Danke.

LG


----------



## domi33 (1. Januar 2009)

ok,
habe mir xampp neu runter geladen.
aber jetzt startet er mit nicht den mysql server 
bitte um hilfe


----------

